
Samsung secures self-driving car testing permit for California roads - coloneltcb
https://techcrunch.com/2017/08/31/samsung-secures-self-driving-car-testing-permit-for-california-roads/
======
runin2k1
Their corporate/technical solution towards my exploding washing machine was to
just cover up the Heavy Duty and Bedding cycle selectors with a sticker.

Their corporate/technical solution towards their exploding phones was to
remotely brick them if they weren't returned by a certain point.

My enthusiasm for their entrance to this market is very low.

~~~
siddarthd2919
To be fair on #2 how else can you enforce a recall? Enough communication was
sent out and people where still using them.

~~~
fish_fan
I'd rather have the choice myself—after all, it is incredibly unlikely your
phone would actually catch fire.

------
Animats
Welcome to the club.[1]

Volkswagen Group of America

Mercedes Benz

Waymo

Delphi Automotive

Tesla Motors

Bosch

Nissan

GM Cruise LLC

BMW

Honda

Ford

Zoox, Inc.

Drive.ai, Inc.

Faraday & Future Inc.

Baidu USA LLC

Wheego Electric Cars Inc.

Valeo North America, Inc.

NextEV USA, Inc.

Telenav, Inc.

NVIDIA Corporation

AutoX Technologies Inc

Subaru

Udacity, Inc

Navya Inc.

Renovo.auto

UATC LLC (Uber)

PlusAi Inc

Nuro, Inc

CarOne LLC

Apple Inc.

Bauer’s Intelligent Transportation

Pony.AI

TuSimple

Jingchi Corp

SAIC Innovation Center, LLC

Almotive Inc

Aurora Innovation

Nullmax

Samsung Electronics

[1]
[https://www.dmv.ca.gov/portal/dmv/detail/vr/autonomous/testi...](https://www.dmv.ca.gov/portal/dmv/detail/vr/autonomous/testing)

